# Polly is 17 Years Old



## Turtulas-Len (Mar 8, 2022)

She is the gift I got my wife for our 30th Wedding Anniversary in March 2005. Pics from this evening.


----------



## Maro2Bear (Mar 9, 2022)

Wow Len, I would have never thought they live that long. Ogh, by the way, Happy Anniversary too.


----------



## Jacqui (Mar 9, 2022)

It's good you have such a beautiful creature to remind you of your lovely wife. *hug*


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Apr 12, 2022)

Polly has passed. Was able to enjoy her for a long time.


----------



## Ink (Apr 12, 2022)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 12, 2022)

She had a long life! I'm sure you'll miss her.


----------

